# H2O2 Mixture



## junior (Jul 16, 2010)

So I have BBA in my tank that I have finally got under control and I am now going to pull my driftwood out of the tank and spray it. Then going to rinse it because I have RCS in the tank and don't want to kill off my colony before it gets going. 

My question is, is how much hydrogen peroxide per gallon do I use to be sure it will do the job?

Thanks
JR


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

If your using over counter 3% hp and your doing this out of the tank wet the BBA with the straight stuff.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

I use 1 ML per gallon a day, over a course of a few weeks. I've heard of people going up to 3 ML per gallon. That is of the 3% solution you buy in the brown bottle. 

You can dose directly to the tank, or spot treat. Spot treating with a syringe and the filters turned off works best IMO next to what wkndacer mention, just taking the infected pieces out and use full 3% H202 on them.


----------



## junior (Jul 16, 2010)

Isn't H2O2 in the tank dangerous with CRS? If not I will just dose in the tank instead of spraying. I may just do both to clear out what is still there.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

crs love algae thats been dosed with peroxide
the peroxide weakens the cell walls of algae they would not normal eat
if you pull a piece of wood out and dose it full strength the amount that would go back in tank is minimal
doseing tank is not good idea it will destoy bacteria in your filter may harm crs if at level high enough to kill bba
your better of using excell


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

knowitall, I am curious where you get your information from. I have used h202 in a tank full of shrimp and never seen issues at all. Also, the cycle never changed, so the bacteria colony didn't seem to mind.


----------



## junior (Jul 16, 2010)

how long do I let it sit after I spray it? I did it to my largest peice and let it sit for about 5 minutes. The BBA has turned a red color but isn't disappearing yet. Did I need to let it sit on it longer.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Red means it's dying. You did just the right amount of time. It will either turn white and fall off dead or your fish will probably eat it first.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

junior said:


> how long do I let it sit after I spray it? I did it to my largest peice and let it sit for about 5 minutes. The BBA has turned a red color but isn't disappearing yet. Did I need to let it sit on it longer.


This is what you do...This is a secret....dose 1ml/gal for 3-4 days till the time you see your algae problem is gone but turn off the filter and light for 15-20 minutes...then do big water change say 60-70%(after 3-4 days)....after that does 1ml according to your tank size weekly...your goal is to get that much amount of Peroxide as your tank size is. Say you have 10 gal tank....so does 2ml...Monday...3ml-Wednesday...2.5 Thursday and 2.5 on Friday....totaling to 10/ml in 4-5 days, 1-2 day/s rest and other day water change as EI dosing method....But dose it after lights off. Once you are sure that Algae isn't returning..say3-4 weeks...Tweak a bit Co2 or you can tweak your Co2 slowly but surely while dosing in regular bacis and you are done....no need to repeat to dose H2o2 daily basis.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> knowitall, I am curious where you get your information from. I have used h202 in a tank full of shrimp and never seen issues at all. Also, the cycle never changed, so the bacteria colony didn't seem to mind.


well i get my information from....
hydrogen peroxide is a antiseptic thats used to kill bacteria
when i have added peroxide to my tank, even a little , the water becomes cloudy for some time . 
since i dont have high powered microscope i assume it is from bacteria die off
lets face it, if adding peroxide or excel was a fool proof system to rid algae we would all be adding it like crazy
but the fact is they both have some harmfull effects.
sewingalot i said MAY harm your shrimp . as in not sure but hay, lets through caution to the wind

and its willknowitall....... as in many many lifetimes... will ...know it all

all joking aside how much peroxide have you added to aquarium with no side effects that kills bba


----------



## Cbwmn (Nov 30, 2007)

willknowitall said:


> well i get my information from....
> hydrogen peroxide is a antiseptic thats used to kill bacteria
> when i have added peroxide to my tank, even a little , the water becomes cloudy for some time .
> since i dont have high powered microscope i assume it is from bacteria die off
> ...


 
*Even though H2O2 is used as an antiseptic, it is actually an oxidizer.*
*When treating an aquarium the H2O2 quickly changes to H2O.*
*The bubbles you see are actually oxygen bubbles.*
*My fish seem stimulated when I dose with H2O2.*
*I don’t keep shrimp, but I can’t see a reason a moderate amount of H2O2 would hurt them.*
*Charles *


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Doing a water change just because you dosed h202 is unnecessary, as it turns to water and o2 soon after you dose. I've even dosed h202 when I have over dosed co2, it almost instantly made my fish stop gasping for air.



willknowitall said:


> well i get my information from....
> hydrogen peroxide is a antiseptic thats used to kill bacteria
> when i have added peroxide to my tank, even a little , the water becomes cloudy for some time .
> since i dont have high powered microscope i assume it is from bacteria die off
> ...


I have dumped large amounts of H202 in my tank and never had cloudy water. I would say h202 is a fool proof system.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I once had a bad spot of gross algae of some sort the size of a quarter and wanted to nip it in the bud. I turned off the filter and spot treated with with five ml's of H2O2 and placed a very very small jar over it. I thought it was impervious to fish but an hour or so later I come back an an Oto got in there somehow. 

I don't know how long he was in there but people say Otocinclus are especially sensitive to H2O2, and he got on the jar somehow and didn't seem to be affected and is alive to this day. The jar was about 100 ml's in size for what it's worth, full of micro bubbles. The oto was a little pale but was back to normal in an hour or so. 

When I have an algae problem, I spot treat everything I can but I don't ever use a total of over 30 Ml's of 3% H2O2 (no reason, I just don't feel comfortable using more than that) I leave the light on and keep the filter off for 30 minutes in my 60-P. I have done is up to three times daily with three or four hours in between applications. I never do water changes unless I just happen to have been doing this on a Sunday anyway. I have never had a fish, shrimp, or snail die (with the exception of one instance) and I have never had any detectable rise in ammonia due to bacterial death by H2O2. By the time i turn on the filter, most of the H2O2 has been turned into water and the biomedia was safely contained in the filter, away from the h2o2, I guess. 

I have done the same with my old reef aquarium and fish tanks I had when I used to only have plastic plants. I have never had a problem and would use h2o2 any day over Excel, because I know H2O2 turns into water very quickly and I have what excel degrades into over the course of 24 hours. 

Plus I like how you can see the H2O2 working as your tank turn a into a champagne glass. Its dramatic and makes me feel like I'm REALLY kicking algae butt.

The one time I have ever had a fish die was with a recently acquired oto like four years ago. I had had it for about a week from petsmart. I firmly believe that it tried to eat brown diatoms I had spot treated with H2O2 (words GREAT for diatom infestations BTW!) and ingested the H2O2 because when he died, he was pretty bloated. He was swim sideways and stuff before he died. I felt pretty guilty but I really think he ate it.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

Nue said:


> Doing a water change just because you dosed h202 is unnecessary, as it turns to water and o2 soon after you dose. I've even dosed h202 when I have over dosed co2, it almost instantly made my fish stop gasping for air.
> 
> 
> 
> I have dumped large amounts of H202 in my tank and never had cloudy water. I would say h202 is a fool proof system.


well maybe ill just use peroxide instead of tap water next time i do a water change hahaha


----------

